# Stupid me



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I bought HF chit that looked good for a bit. Felt good! Nice ends! I'll have to see if I can get my money back.

Went with 5/8 craftsmen for the same price instead.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Try the neon green Flexzilla hose. I bought three


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Should be 90 days for returns, I bought a winch there to swap out my old one with


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

HF is pretty good with returns, just have a receipt and should be no issues..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Going to dive into the receipt file today, I don't think it's been 90 days yet.

I'm honestly disappointed. They are good hoses, but once kinked, the kink is there to stay. I guess it's too rigid. I half thought of flushing my heater to see if I can work it out, but even if it does it'll only kink again.

I bought 2 50's and 1 100'. Craftsman I went with 1-100, 1-50 and 1-25... the 25' was only $2 cheaper than the 50'... but sometimes it's nice to have one that short. I also have an old chopped 12' hose to drain heaters.

As a professional Drain Cleaner, the right hose is important, especially when using blow bags! LOL!

As much as the quality of Craftsman tools has dropped, they are still good. What sold me on their hose is that it is included in the lifetime warranty... for non commercial use. However the Master I work for has had the same 50' craftsman hose on his truck for 12+ years. No high pressure going through it, no driving over it, and probably the most important thing, no employees using it.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

It's tough picking a hose now days. I want flexible sometimes and easy to roll up but then I want stiff when I'm shoving blow bags. Too many hoses


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

If you work under another plumbers license then you would be an employee. If you are buying your own tools and equipment than you are a sub. I've never said anything but this is a bull**** approach. If you want to be a professional, get your license. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

plumberkc said:


> If you work under another plumbers license then you would be an employee. If you are buying your own tools and equipment than you are a sub. I've never said anything but this is a bull**** approach. If you want to be a professional, get your license.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I'm working under him, putting in the time for my license. AFAIK there is no way you can work for yourself in the plumbing trade to accumulate the hours needed to take the test... Unless I'm missing something.

Any plumbing job I've ever had you always provide your own tools. Equipment was usually provided or rented to you from the employer.

As far as Drain Cleaning goes, there is no licence. Either you know what you're doing and make it, or you're a hack and fail within a year or so.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I have some "never kink" brand hoses and really like them. 

If you need a stiffer hose for blow bags you can use adapters on pex.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Honestly I've only used a blow bag twice in the last few years just to push the jello sludge through enough to get it to drain and run water while cabling. Short of subbing out a jet job it's the best I can do for now.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

My hoses are "greenthumb", they have nice machined brass ends that say "aump" on them. They are black and very flexible even in the winter. I keep two 50' and a 25' plus some washing machine hoses. They are really nice hoses and are really durable. I try to keep one nice for fancy houses and try not to drag the male ends.

I have a 2" canvas blowbag on my truck somewhere, never used it. Every once in a while I am in a shizzy basement and just put my 40gal drum under the clean out and shove my hose in with a firemans nozzle set to kill for cleaning grease out of the kitchen line before the 1/2" snake.

I also have a 1/2" nipple and cap with an 1/8" hole drilled in the end to put on the hose, only used it twice in a year and a half but it's handy when you need it. The second time was 2 days ago, 4" floor drain trap filled with sand/speedi dri/core bore gunk and the 2" core!!! They must have lifted the drain lid and swept it in 10+ years ago when they cored! Used it to "drill"through the sediment to then suck up with shopvac.


----------

